

Young, Male, and Single - diamonis
http://www.unz.com/pfrost/young-male-and-single/

======
erroneousfunk
So the men are single and they don't want to be it's because all the white
women are "outmarrying" (yeah, not going to touch that one with a 10 foot
pole...), the modern world is less violent, and there are too many lesbians.

The women are obviously single because of their bad judgment in not marrying
any of these fantastic creatures while they were still young and fertile.

Seriously, why on earth is this posted here?

~~~
diamonis
because the virginal cubicle denizens of Silicon Valley daren't ask the
question themselves.

------
allemagne
The author unironically uses the word "outmarrying" to refer to interracial
marriage and puts white privilege in scare quotes. Also, transgender women are
men who are "tapping into the lesbian market."

Not worth the read. The lens of bias and prejudice is far too distorted to
salvage a coherent point.

~~~
diamonis
"White privilege." Fixed it for you.

